# Gork Schamane = böse?



## Mottfried (25. September 2008)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe zum Release eine Schamanen ausgewählt und wollte diesen als Schadensmacher mit Heilfähigkeit spielen. Grundgedanke war und ist ich holze ein bischen drauf, supporte dazwischen den MainHealer und danach gibts wieder Dampf. Gut wenn wir von Dampf sprechen denke ich nicht an einen Vergleich mit einer Zauberin - aber ich denke weitab vom Magus liegt man nicht.
Jetzt ist natürlich auch noch kein abschliessendes Level 40 Balancing erfassbar - weder für uns als Spieler noch für GOA/Mythic.

Aber...
Spiele ich Szenarios, gibt es immer wieder freundliche Mitspieler die einem diesen Spielstil untersagen. Schamane steht im Login-Schirm als Heiler, ergo heilst du mich jetzt und ich kann mit 100 DarkMagic mir selbst die Casts um die Ohren hauen. Was natürlich immer wieder in netten Flames ausgedrückt wird. Natürlich unterstütze ich meine Gruppe mit Hot's und wenn es klappt mit Groupheals. Leider schaffen es meine Finger nicht, zeitgleich Damage zu machen und Backup-Healer für 6 verschiedene Leute zu sein. Aber für den Maintank oder den Healer klappt das gut - zeitgleich kann man sich noch auf die Gegner fokusieren und zum Beispiel gegnerischen Heilern die AP's drainen und doch einiges an Schaden austeilen. Natürlich zerlege ich niemanden solo, aber welche Klasse kann das schon ? Also versuche ich zu assisten, wie wohl alle anderen vernünftigen Spieler auch.
Aber meistens ist es gerade im Endgame so, daß die Spieler nur den absoluten Spezialisten wollen und keinesfalls den Hybriden mit einer Orientierung die nicht zu Ihrem superfetten Damage-Dealer passt. Beispiel: Ich hab eben den SelfDamage einer Zauberin ebenfalls zu heilen (wobei an dieser Stelle ja schon alle Balancing Glocken wild läuten). Ich möchte mich also nicht in die falsche Richtung orientieren und überlege derzeit ob ich auf einen anderen Char wechsele. Letztlich ausgelöst durch einige Mitspieler, denen ein Hot zu wenig ist, welche die volle Heal-Konzentration für sich beanspruchen. Warhammer ist ein super Spiel, die Goblins gefallen mir super gut und vor allem der Schamane ist einfach klasse - vom Design, vom Spielstil...sehr schick. Wenn da nicht das aber wäre....


Was ist Eure Meinung, vielleicht auch die von GOA zu diesem Thema? 
Ist das Problem bereits erkannt by Mythic, wird sich noch etwas ändern? 
Muss man sich als Gork-Schamane auf diese Unflätigkeiten einstimmen, oder doch besser zum Squigi oder zur Zauberin greifen?


----------



## LenoxMcDuff (25. September 2008)

Es steht natürlich jedem frei seinen Char so zu spielen wie er will, da das Spiel aber sehr auf Gruppenspiel ausgelegt ist wirst du dich mit dem unwillen deiner Mitspieler abfinden müssen wenn du als Schamane nicht heilst.

Ich bin überzeugter Heiler und habe mit meinem Schamanen im RvR auch mehr als genug zu tun, da sind meist 5-6 Leute gleichzeiitig zu heilen. Ich habe mich selbst schonmal über andere Schamanen geärgert die neben mir standen und Schaden machten während vorne die Leute gestorben sind. Ich würde zwar deswegen niemanden anschreiben aber ich verstehe den Ärger der DDs wenn sie das sehen.

Meiner Meinung nach bleiben dir folgende Möglichkeiten:
1. weiter zu spielen und mit dem unwillen der Mitspieler leben
2. auf Heal zu skillen und den Schaden hinten an stellen, man kann ja trotzdem noch Schaden machen nur steht der Heal an 1 stelle
3. Einen Nahkampfheiler spielen, du machst mehr Schaden als mit dem Schamanen und kannst dich und andere trotzdem heilen + man erwartet von dir keinen Heal


PS: Mythic kann da gar nichts machen, denn an sich ist es kein Spielproblem sondern ein Einstellungsproblem der Spieler. Darauf hat man als Hersteller nun wirklich keinen Einfluss. Die Schadensmöglichkeiten beim Schamanen sind ja eher zugeständnisse an die Vielfältigkeit des Spiels, das diese von den Spielern eingegrenzt wird konnte man sich vorher denken.


----------



## GrafvonRotz (25. September 2008)

Schamane is super so wie er ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Schaden ist genau richtig, Heilen is witzig. Ich liebe meinen kleinen Gobbo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WarNuts (26. September 2008)

In WAR bekommt man fürs _Heilen_ zusätzliche RPs, neben dem Kill.

Warum also sollte ich zusätzliche RPs verschenken, wenn die restlichen Leute aus meine Gruppe bereits den Schaden machen?
Die RPs für den Kill bekomm ich letztendlich so oder so. Die HeilRPs nicht durch gemachten Schaden.


----------



## GrafvonRotz (26. September 2008)

Elke schrieb:


> In WAR bekommt man fürs _Heilen_ zusätzliche RPs, neben dem Kill.
> 
> Warum also sollte ich zusätzliche RPs verschenken, wenn die restlichen Leute aus meine Gruppe bereits den Schaden machen?
> Die RPs für den Kill bekomm ich letztendlich so oder so. Die HeilRPs nicht durch gemachten Schaden.



Weil ein Mix im Szenario einfach effizienter ist?

Wenn wer kurz vorm Abkratzen ist hat ein Schamene genau das Richtige Werkzeug ihn fertig zu machen.

Geballtes Waagh mit 5 Waagh Stacks haut auch gut rein. Das sind ein paar Sekunden in denen du nicht heilst und die keinem Weh tun wenn alles gut im Futter is


----------



## WarNuts (26. September 2008)

GrafvonRotz schrieb:


> Weil ein Mix im Szenario einfach effizienter ist?
> 
> Wenn wer kurz vorm Abkratzen ist hat ein Schamene genau das Richtige Werkzeug ihn fertig zu machen.
> 
> Geballtes Waagh mit 5 Waagh Stacks haut auch gut rein. Das sind ein paar Sekunden in denen du nicht heilst und die keinem Weh tun wenn alles gut im Futter is



Geierverhalten taugt mir nicht...

Die Energie wird für den DoT mit Lifeleech genutzt, wenn ich mal angegriffen werde.


----------



## LenoxMcDuff (26. September 2008)

Man sollte auch bedenken das der Schamane im Moment der stärkste Heiler ist der der Zerstörung zur verfügung steht. Ja auch stärker als der Zelot, der Zelot hat schon durch seine 3 Skillbäume einige Nachteile, unser Heilbaum konzentriert die Verstärkung aller Heilzauber. In Szenarien schlage ich jeden Zeloten locker an Healleistung und in Gruppen steigen die meisten nach einer weile auf DMG um da ihr Zauber zu langsam sind und nicht so stark wie meine.

Natürlich, wenn vor mir ein Gegner mit 5% vorbei läuft versuche auch ich ihn dem Rest zu geben. Aber generell konzentriere ich mich auf dauer Heal. Es zeigt sich dabei immer wieder das 1-2 Heiler das Szenario entscheiden und generell ist Heilung immer besser als DMG, wenn man es denn kann.

Es sei dennoch gesagt, das jeder so spielen soll wie es ihm Spass macht, das ist ja Sinn der Sache. Jedoch muss man sich dann damit abfinden das man öfter mal mit anderen Spielern aneinander gerät.


----------



## jeNoova (6. Oktober 2008)

Habe genau das selbe "Problem" finde den Schamanen einfach super geil! Aber ich bin mir nicht sicher ob ich später genug dmg mache so das es sich auch Lohnt nen Dmg Schami zu spielen.


----------



## Sethek (6. Oktober 2008)

jeNoova schrieb:


> Habe genau das selbe "Problem" finde den Schamanen einfach super geil! Aber ich bin mir nicht sicher ob ich später genug dmg mache so das es sich auch Lohnt nen Dmg Schami zu spielen.


Wegen dem "DIH-EM-DSCHI" lohnt das sicher nicht.
Die Werte sind, auch auf Schaden geskillt, lächerlich. Du heilst damit schlechter, dafür machst du, wenn Du dazu kommst, einen Tacken mehr au - beides hat seine Berechtigung, aber der über-DD wirst Du damit nicht - was bei Deiner Fraktion mehr austeilt ist: Schwarzork, Auserkorener, Jünger, Zauberin, Hexenkriegerin, Squigtreiba, Chaosbarbar, Magus.
Was vergleichbaren Schaden macht zu Deiner Schadensskillung: Zelot
Was weniger Schaden macht? Hm...ausser nem voll-tank-Auserkorenen/Schwarzork würd mir da so spontan niemand einfallen.

@TE: Die Zauberin wenn voll schwarze Magie fahren kann teilt ca. 3 mal so viel Schaden aus, wie Dein Schamane austeilen würde, würdest Du Dich nur und ausschließlich auf Schaden konzentrieren.

Insofern verstehe ich den Unmut einer Zauberin, der ein kleiner Hot versagt wird - dieser eine HoT nämlich erhöht den Schadensausstoß der eigenen Seite extrem. Sieh das als "deinen Schaden" und du darfst Dich als DD bezeichnen.

Ansonsten ist der skizzierte Spielstil durchaus gangbar, wenn auch sehr komplex zu spielen (ich kanns jedenfalls nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ), und wirklich effektiv ist er nur, wenn die Gruppe auch dafür ausgelegt ist - in typischen randomgruppen fährst du in aller Regel heillastig gespielt sehr viel effizienter, da es vergleichsweise wenig Heiler gibt, die ihre Berufung auch im Heilen sehen, warum auch immer das seit Anbeginn der MMO-Zeit so ist.


----------



## jeNoova (6. Oktober 2008)

Ich würde ja auch nicht only dmg machen wollen, aber eben mehr dmg als heal.

Find den schamanen doch so stylisch :'(


----------



## LenoxMcDuff (6. Oktober 2008)

Das kann man ja durchaus machen, aber wie Sethek oben schon geschrieben hat, es gibt nicht immer genug Heiler die sich wirklich als Heiler sehen. In der Zeit in der ein Heiler dmg macht kippen rechts und links immer wirklich DD um und mich als Heiler ärgerts dann wenn ich 6 Leute gleichzeitig heilen muss und dabei 2 Schamanen noch neben mir stehen und die ganze Zeit nur den kitzel dmg machen.
In der Regel gehen dann die richtigen DD down und die Schamanen zu heilen, da brauch ich gar nicht ansetzten so schnell sind die down.

Ich hatte heute erst wieder einen gehabt, 4 Level über mir, hatte am Ende zwar den 3 fachen Schaden von mir aber nur 1/6 des Heals und der ging hauptsächlich an ihn selber, ob das wirklich effektiv ist wage ich zu bezweifeln. 

Soll jeder so spielen wie er will, aber um einen Schamanen auf Schaden zu spielen muss einem aktuell einige Sachen am Char unwichtig sein, nutzen im Raid, Schaden, wem der Style an sich reicht, der solls so spielen.

Wie schon von denjenigen geschildert gerät man jedoch auch öfters mit DDs zusammen die nicht geheilt worden sind.


Leute, dabei macht es viel mehr Spass den Schamanen voll auf Heal zu spielen. Ich sterbe fasst nie wenn ich es nicht selber will in Szenarios, dazu kann ich meine ganze Gruppe alleine aufrechterhalten und 2-3 energische Heiler auf der eigenen Seite und der Sieg im Szenario ist so gut wie sicher.

Im RvR sterbe ich fasst nie und im PvE PQ bin ich fasst immer an 1-2 Stelle nur durch bisschen Heal, während sich die DD noch so mit AOE abmühen, 2-3 Gruppenheals und ich bin erster mit guter ausbeute^^.


----------



## jeNoova (7. Oktober 2008)

Habe mir ne ganze menge videos auf warhammermovies angeschaut und bissl was gelesen übern schami und ich meinte es ja so wie die meisten es auf warhammermovies spielen.


Sie hauen die dots rauf, healen dann erstmal und machen dann eben 10sec dmg auf nen gegner was dann schon mortz dmg macht da man durch das healen ja die boni bekommt [x


----------



## WarNuts (7. Oktober 2008)

Einen Char zu spielen wegen dem "Style" aber dann nicht nach der Bestimmung des Chars zu spielen ist ja mal voll für 'n Arsch.
Wenn du 'n Goblin spielen willst, mach 'n Squiggtreiba.

Wäre das gleiche, wie wenn ich einen Choosen/Schwarzork mit Zweihand spiel, weil er so extremen DMG macht.
Dabei sind doch die Schildtanks die einzigen, die auch für andere blocken können.


----------



## Sethek (7. Oktober 2008)

jeNoova schrieb:


> Habe mir ne ganze menge videos auf warhammermovies angeschaut und bissl was gelesen übern schami und ich meinte es ja so wie die meisten es auf warhammermovies spielen.
> 
> 
> Sie hauen die dots rauf, healen dann erstmal und machen dann eben 10sec dmg auf nen gegner was dann schon mortz dmg macht da man durch das healen ja die boni bekommt [x



Jo, wie geschrieben - wenn Dus kannst, viel Erfolg - mir ists zu hoch. Ich hab Erzmagier bis Ende T2 gespielt und hatte am Ende stets so 80% Heilung / 20% Schaden, wobei die Einbußen an Heilleistung weit größer waren als die Schadenszugewinne. Ruf und Erfahrung waren in etwa identisch.

Nen tip hab ich aber schonmal, weil das selbst im T3 wenig Erzer/Schamanen machen: Wenn man geschlossen zum ersten Missionsziel rennt, also so 10 Sek. vor Feindkontakt, schonmal die eigenen Frontkämpfer mit HoTs versorgen! Der Vorteil: die ticken ne Zeit, fangen also schonmal die ersten kleinen Anstupser des Gegners ab, man hat wenns losgeht trotzdem 250 AP und, nicht zu vergessen, 5 Stacks Waagh bzw weiße Magie, die man gleich mal iin einen richtig üblen DoT stecken kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WarNuts (7. Oktober 2008)

Sethek schrieb:


> ... 5 Stacks Waagh bzw weiße Magie, die man gleich mal iin einen richtig üblen DoT stecken kann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Oder in einen Instant AP Drain, was meiner Meinung nach noch effektiver ist = mehr Heilung


----------



## Greymoon (7. Oktober 2008)

Üble Dots ... wo hat der Schamane die denn?
Auf meinem Level jedenfalls machen die einen lächerlichen Schaden, glaub ja nicht, das der noch einen großen Boost bekommt.
Der Schamane ist eine Heilklasse, steht auch groß bei der Charakterwahl.
Ich hätte in einem Szenario überhaupt keine Luft, mal eben "10sec dmg auf nen gegner" zu machen, da fallen sie doch vorne wie die Fliegen.
Ich ergötz mich dann lieber mal an nem neuen persönlichen Heilrekord, anstatt mit "gewaltigen" 14.000 Punkten Schaden rum zu gurken, denn mehr hab ich von einem Schamanen im T2 noch nicht gesehen.


----------



## Sethek (7. Oktober 2008)

Greymoon schrieb:


> Üble Dots ... wo hat der Schamane die denn?


Hoppla, doch nicht so sehr symmetrisch, wie man meinen möchte.

Ich bin da ganz blauäugig vom Erzer ausgegangen, denn der hat im Vaulpfad schon einen echt wirklich üblen Dot bei dem man die 25% durchaus merkt - tickt schnell und debuffed noch dazu, und zwar der hier:
http://wardata.buffed.de/?a=9264#25
Im Verbund mit der Taktik "goldene Aura".

Also streiche den "üblen Dot" aus meinem obigen post - mea culpa und Asche auf mein Haupt.


----------



## Greymoon (8. Oktober 2008)

Der Schamane bekommt stattdessen http://wardata.buffed.de/?a=1902 
Generell scheint mir der Erzmagier etwas eher auf eigenen Schaden ausgelegt zu sein als unsere Gobbos.

Sollte vielleicht eine gute Alternative für all die "Dimitschschamies" da draußen sein.


----------



## Squiggy (8. Oktober 2008)

Grundsätzlich ist es mir als Schamane egal wen mich leute von der Seite anmachen - weil erstens bin ich mir sicher dass 99% der Spieler die die Fresse aufmachen und nen "dmg-Schamanen" flamen selbst noch nie einen Schmanen gespielt haben.
2. Alles bis zum Endgame ist eh egal weil ich stell mich nicht hin und skill heal um dann wenn grad kein bg aufgeht nichts machen zu können weil ich mach als heal shamy an mobs circa 80-100 damage. Das würd sich niemand und keine Klasse antun so zu leveln also intressiert mich das geflame hinterher nicht.
Ich seh es auch so dass ein Shamy der richtig auf damage spielt schon ins obere mittelfeld der dds kommen kann - ausserdem kann man einen Shamy meiner meinung nach eher als Supporter sehen.


----------



## WarNuts (8. Oktober 2008)

Squiggy schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich ist es mir als Schamane egal wen mich leute von der Seite anmachen - weil erstens bin ich mir sicher dass 99% der Spieler die die Fresse aufmachen und nen "dmg-Schamanen" flamen selbst noch nie einen Schmanen gespielt haben.
> 2. Alles bis zum Endgame ist eh egal weil ich stell mich nicht hin und skill heal um dann wenn grad kein bg aufgeht nichts machen zu können weil ich mach als heal shamy an mobs circa 80-100 damage. Das würd sich niemand und keine Klasse antun so zu leveln also intressiert mich das geflame hinterher nicht.
> Ich seh es auch so dass ein Shamy der richtig auf damage spielt schon ins obere mittelfeld der dds kommen kann - ausserdem kann man einen Shamy meiner meinung nach eher als Supporter sehen.



Also erstmal Gratzi zur Anmeldung, nur um so 'n Quark zu erzählen.
Damit hast du dir gleich 'n Flame von der Seite eingefangen.

Questen ist nur Nebensache. Richtig Exp + Ruf bekommst du in den Szenarien. Und dort färst du besser, wenn du heilst, als wenn du Schaden machst. Und ich könnt wetten, es wäre nicht das erste Mal gewesen, dass du der einzige Heiler im SC warst.
Was denkst du, wie die Leute kotzen, wenn der einzige der heilen kann, 'nen Popeldmg macht anstatt zu heilen.

Zum PvE reicht der minimale Schaden aus um einen Mob zu töten. "Who cares" wie lange es dauert. Du musst nicht 235689073409234 Mobs hauen, bis mal ein benötigter Gegenstandt fällt.

Und wenn wir schonmal dabei sind, dann erzähl mir doch einmal, wie du als DDler die Gruppe supporten willst?
Was hast du denn außer dem Dmg Add und den Resi Buff als Supportmöglichkeiten?
Moralfähigkeiten? hahaha, da nutzt du 100% nur die, die DÄMÄTSCH machen, aber nicht die Grp unterstützen.
Heilen? Nur auf dir selbst.


----------



## LenoxMcDuff (8. Oktober 2008)

Squiggy schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich ist es mir als Schamane egal wen mich leute von der Seite anmachen - weil erstens bin ich mir sicher dass 99% der Spieler die die Fresse aufmachen und nen "dmg-Schamanen" flamen selbst noch nie einen Schmanen gespielt haben.
> 2. Alles bis zum Endgame ist eh egal weil ich stell mich nicht hin und skill heal um dann wenn grad kein bg aufgeht nichts machen zu können weil ich mach als heal shamy an mobs circa 80-100 damage. Das würd sich niemand und keine Klasse antun so zu leveln also intressiert mich das geflame hinterher nicht.
> Ich seh es auch so dass ein Shamy der richtig auf damage spielt schon ins obere mittelfeld der dds kommen kann - ausserdem kann man einen Shamy meiner meinung nach eher als Supporter sehen.




Also ich will nicht so rabiat wie mein Vorposter werden aber grundsätzlich hat er schon recht. Zum einen ist das nunmal ein PvP Spiel das auch im PvE sehr stark auf das Gruppenspiel aufgebaut ist. Das es länger dauert als Heiler einen Mob zu töten ist klar, aber warum auch alleine spielen, ich nehm mir einen Chaosbarbar als AOE mit und dann mach ich alles mit ihm alleine. 8-10 Mobs auf einmal sind kein Problem zu 2, fasst alle PQ gehen mit Heiler/Melee komplett und ab 12 Uhr kann ich quasi non stop Szenarien machen und dort leveln wenn ich das will.

Auf Heal ist der Schamie auch kein Supporter sonder mit dem Zeloten die Mainheiler auf Destro Seite. Ich zweifel auch stark an der Supportqualität eines DMG Schamies, da würd ich eher einen sehen der auf Grün geskillt ist.

Im Gruppenspiel sehe ich keinen Grund warum ein DMG Schamie nützlich sein sollte, das man damit alleine seinen Spass hat mag ich wohl glauben. Aber ich spiele Online halt gerne mit anderen Leuten und nicht alleine.


----------



## sTereoType (8. Oktober 2008)

Squiggy schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich ist es mir als Schamane egal wen mich leute von der Seite anmachen - weil erstens bin ich mir sicher dass 99% der Spieler die die Fresse aufmachen und nen "dmg-Schamanen" flamen selbst noch nie einen Schmanen gespielt haben.
> 2. Alles bis zum Endgame ist eh egal weil ich stell mich nicht hin und skill heal um dann wenn grad kein bg aufgeht nichts machen zu können weil ich mach als heal shamy an mobs circa 80-100 damage. Das würd sich niemand und keine Klasse antun so zu leveln also intressiert mich das geflame hinterher nicht.
> Ich seh es auch so dass ein Shamy der richtig auf damage spielt schon ins obere mittelfeld der dds kommen kann - ausserdem kann man einen Shamy meiner meinung nach eher als Supporter sehen.


im oberen mittelfeld der DDs? höchstens wenn der chaosbarbar seine rüssi mit wille sockelt und auf heilung geht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . außerdem beschleunigt der schaden das lvl nicht wirklich, denn was dud ann an dmg mehr raushaust musst du dich hinten rum öfter selbst heilen. normal pull ich nen mob und hab mir vorher den hot rauf gehauen, dauert zwar etwas aber am ende steh ich mit vollen hp da und nem toten mob ohen nebenbei noch einen heilzauber zu sprechen.
mit na dd skillung sieht das dann so aus. du haust den hot rauf und pullst den mob. du haust zwar stärker rein musst dich aber öfter selber heilen , da dein hot nicht so viel bringt. im endeffekt kommst du auf die selbe zeit . macht also keinen unterschied. erweitert mand as aber auf mehrere mobs, steht der bessere heiler am ende besser da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sethek (8. Oktober 2008)

Pfft, mein Heil-Erzmagier lacht sich über seine dämitschkollegen so privat auch ins Fäustchen und knallt solo champions bis casterhelden weg, weil ihn die nicht totkriegen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grad solo ist die Schadensskillung in meinen Augen suboptimal - wegen der Stoffrüstung ist man auf maximale Heilpower angewiesen, wenn man mal die Phase 2 einer PQ allein machen will - und bei normalen Popelmobs hält man sich eben nicht mit einem auf sondern läuft einfach quer durch die map und dotted halt alles zu. Sterben tut man ja nicht - was interessierts da, ob der dämitscha da nen einzelnen mob um 25% schneller umpustet?

Ich seh die Schadensskillung tatsächlich eher im RvR bei spezieller Gruppenkonstellation mit mindestens einem Vollheiler als optimal. Die Flexibilität, beim spiken schnell auf Schaden umzuschwenken und sonst den Hauptheiler zu suporten ist schon recht genial.

Aber jeder wie er mag - Dämitschschamanen und -Zeloten kriegen halt in random-Szenarien auch kein guard, nein, da macht man dann noch Platz und winkt die feindlichen Meelees durch und guarded eine Hexenkriegerin oder einen Barbaren beim Angriff auf die _Heiler_ der Gegenseite und schluckt Tränke. Nicht nur Heiler haben eine Prio-Liste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mottfried (9. Oktober 2008)

Immer interessant wenn Spieler von der anderen Fraktion oder aber Leute die noch nie den Schamanen gespielt haben, sich darüber äussern wie eine Klasse zu spielen ist. Lächerlich!
Bei den meisten steht der Wunsch nach einem HealBot, der egal wie dämlich man spielt, einen möglichst lange am Leben hält. Andere spielen einen HealSchamanen weil es ihnen die Community so vorschreibt und müssen sich natürlich genauso negativ äußern damit alle das gleiche Pech haben wie sie. Die absolute Minderheit spielt nen HealSchamanen weil sie Heiler mögen, diese sozialen Personen äußern sich aber hier gar nicht, weil es sie eben gar nicht stört.

Dann bin ich immer wieder erstaunt wie einige festellen, wie scheisse ein Gork-Schamane ist. Klar machen Zauberin und Chaosbarbar mehr Schaden. Nur bei der Zauberin, wie auch beim Feuerdepp, tippe ich schwer auf einen kommenden Nerf. Allein weil die beiden Zauberer deutlich mehr Schaden machen als alle anderen Fernkämpfer. Beim Chaosbarbar ist man doch schon erheblich wakeliger als nen FullTank, somit gehen die Jungs auch gut down, wenn diese nicht von 2 Heilern supportet werden können - intelligentes Spielen ist gefragt.
Wenn ich jetzt meinen FullGork-Schamanen in einem PQ sehe, gegen gleichlevelige Mobs - neben mir nen Squigi und nen Magus. Wer hat als erste die Mobs down und macht von diesen in gleicher Zeit mehr? Richtig! Der Gork-Schamane. Also kann mein grundsätzlicher Schaden gar nicht so verkehrt sein. 
Im Szenario habe ich ja diese absolut geile Rubbel-Statistik. Diese schaue ich mir an, was sehe ich beim Damage auf den ersten Plätzen ... Zauberinen und selten nen Chaosbarbar, dann lange nix und dann kommen Squigi, Magus und Auserwählte. Jetzt hat die Zauberin ca 120k gemacht, der Squigi und der Magus ca 70k. Mein Schamane hat 60k gemacht. Scheiße stehe ich recht weit unten.
Also die Liste nach erzeugter Heilung sortieren, die obersten Plätzen haben meistens 1k Schaden und ca 120k Heilung - mal ists nen Zelot, mal nen Schamane. Mein Gork-Schamane hat nur 50k gemacht, welche Schande. Schon wieder nix!
Jetzt bin ich aber so kreativ und sortiere mal nach Rufpunkten oder Erfahrung..HUCH ich bin in den Top 3, oft sogar von allen Spielern. Wie das denn, ich hab doch nur 60k Schaden und 50k Heilung generiert??
Ergo bin ich ein komplett Ausfall für meine Gruppe ? Stehe ja schließlich bei den wichtigen Spalten Heilung und Schaden nicht auf Platz 1!


----------



## Nofel (9. Oktober 2008)

Sorry aber wer einen Heiler auf DMG skillt belügt sich selber. Natürlich kann man bei ruf und EXP ganz oben stehen aber nur weil man weniger gestorben ist, weil man in der Zweiten Reihe stand und der Tank wohl ein paar mal öfter laufen musste. Ich mach mit einem Zeloten, Schamie und meinen JdK die SC unsicher. Bei uns macht der Schamie in erster Linie auch "nur" Schaden. Allerdings ist er sich nicht zu schade wenn es eng wird sofort mit heilen anzufangen und hört erst wieder auf wenn er Tod ist oder es die anderen Heiler wieder schaffen. 
Da hat sich glaube ich kaum einer drüber beschwert das er zu wenig Heilt. Man muss wissen wann es fürs Team besser ist zu heilen oder Schaden zu machen. Ich hab mit meinem JdK meist 50/50 Heilung /Schaden aber es kommt auch vor das ich 80/20 hab, je nachdem wie es gerade läuft und wo es drückt.


----------



## Greymoon (9. Oktober 2008)

Ich bin Heiler und Tank aus Überzeugung.
Ob hier, Neocron, WoW oder LotrO, stumpfes Schaden machen hat mich noch nie interessiert.

Was ich dagegen wirklich, wirklich lächerlich finde, sind Heiler die sich zum reinen DD machen wollen.
WAR macht es den Spielern sogar schon einfacher als manch anderes Spiel in dem sie sogar bei der Charakterwahl unmißverständlich angeben, was die Aufgabe der jeweiligen Karriere ist.
Klar hat eine Gorkskillung einen Sinn und eventuell auch eine Berechtigung, aber in einem Randomszenario, wo es meistens hinten und vorne an Heilung mangelt, dann Heilkarrieren stur weniger als moderaten Schaden fahren zu sehen ist echt traurig. Und meistens dann, wenn eh nur zwei heilfähige Charaktere verfügbar sind.
Ein Gorkschamane wird nicht zum DD mit Heilfähigkeiten. Ein Gorkschamane kann etwas Schaden machen *wenn keine Heilung benötigt wird*. Und auch dann nur mittelmäßig.
Alles andere ist ein Egotrip.

PS @ Mottfried: Warum auf einmal so angreifend? Beleidigt weil scheinbar keiner deine Meinung teilt? Auf sowas sollte man sich gefasst machen, wenn man etwas in einem öffentlichen Forum schreibt.


----------



## Mottfried (9. Oktober 2008)

Greymoon&Nofel: Hirn einschalten, nachdenken..

Keiner hat hier was von reinen DDs geschrieben oder stumpfen Schaden austeilen.

@Greymoon
Mich stört nur die dümmliche Art und Weise der Diskussion, wer ein Problem hat kann ja das Szenario verlassen oder spielt mit einem anderen Schamanen. Ich war mir eine Zeitlang unsicher, jetzt bin ich mir sicher,daß ich beim Grok-Schamanen bleibe. Ob das für irgendwelche Möchtegern-Ruxx0r und stumpfen DDler schicklich ist, interessiert micht nicht die Bohne. Wer mit mir zusammenspielen will bekommt seine Heilung und akzeptiert auch das ich primär auf Gork ausgelegt bin. Wer was anderes möchte sucht sich eben andere Mitspieler. Wer einen Hybrid auch hybrid spielt hat es leider immer schwer da grundsätzlich gilt Klasse+Skillung>Persönlichkeit und Spielvermögen.

Am besten Thread schließen und löschen!

PS: Vielleicht dient dieser Thread ja doch noch für GOA als Beispiel was noch auszubessern ist.


----------



## Greymoon (9. Oktober 2008)

Belib dabei oder auch nicht, dein Ding.
Spar dir dann aber bitte in Zukunft jedeweden Heulthread weil sich Leute bei dir beschweren warum du sie (als heilfähige Karriere wohlgemerkt!) nicht heilst.
Wenn man es schafft, Heilung und Schaden perfekt zu mischen, Respekt.
Aber aus eigener Erfahrung weiß ich, das ich in einem Durchschnittsszenario nicht ordentlich Schaden machen kann, ohne das meine Mitspieler darunter leiden. Dafür teilt die Gegenseite zuviel Schaden aus, bzw gibt es zu wenige Heiler auf der eigenen Seite.
Wenn meine Gruppenmitglieder umfallen, während ich Schaden mache, habe ich etwas falsch gemacht, egal ob ich auf Mork, Gork oder Grün geskilled bin, das ist ein Fakt. Der Schamane ist ein Heiler.
Wenn es mir um Schaden geht, spiel ich meinen Squigtreiber.

Aber da du mit diesem Thread scheinbar eh nur nach Bestätigung für deine Spielweise gesucht hast (sonst würdest du auf einmal nicht so aggressiv reagieren) werd ich dir auch nicht weiter ins Gewissen reden.
Zum Glück spielen wir sowieso auf verschiedenen Servern.


----------



## Mottfried (9. Oktober 2008)

Greymoon schrieb:


> Belib dabei oder auch nicht, dein Ding.
> Spar dir dann aber bitte in Zukunft jedeweden Heulthread weil sich Leute bei dir beschweren warum du sie (als heilfähige Karriere wohlgemerkt!) nicht heilst.
> Wenn man es schafft, Heilung und Schaden perfekt zu mischen, Respekt.
> Aber aus eigener Erfahrung weiß ich, das ich in einem Durchschnittsszenario nicht ordentlich Schaden machen kann, ohne das meine Mitspieler darunter leiden. Dafür teilt die Gegenseite zuviel Schaden aus, bzw gibt es zu wenige Heiler auf der eigenen Seite.
> ...



Da Du anscheinend nicht in der Lage biste den Text zu begreifen: 
Ich habe nirgends geschrieben das ich nicht heile - im Gegenteil, oder mich nur auf Schaden fokusiere. Am besten liest Du dir den Thread noch mal von Anfang bis Ende durch, machst dir Notizen und postest dann was sinnvolles ... du alter Heulthread-Bemerker!


----------



## Greymoon (9. Oktober 2008)

Mottfried schrieb:
			
		

> Schamane steht im Login-Schirm als Heiler, ergo heilst du mich jetzt und ich kann mit 100 DarkMagic mir selbst die Casts um die Ohren hauen.


Richtig so. Heiler bleibt Heiler. Hauptaufgabe des Schamanen ist heilen. Wenn Leute sterben während ich Schaden mache, mache ich etwas falsch. Schon bei der Karrierenwahl.


			
				Mottfried schrieb:
			
		

> Leider schaffen es meine Finger nicht, zeitgleich Damage zu machen und Backup-Healer für 6 verschiedene Leute zu sein


Warum nicht gleich einen DD, dann hättest du dich damit nicht rumplagen brauchen.


			
				Mottfried schrieb:
			
		

> Beispiel: Ich hab eben den SelfDamage einer Zauberin ebenfalls zu heilen.


Ja, hast du.
Denn das ist Teil der Spielmechanik der Feuerzauberer und Zauberinnen. Bekommen die beiden ihren Rückschlag mit einem HoT gegen geheilt, machen die einen Schaden den du mit deiner Hybridspielweise nicht mal annähernd erreichen kannst. Was ist also sinniger?

Ja, ich sehe da einen ganz großen Heulthread.
"Buhu, die andern sehen in mir nur eine heilfähige Karriere und verlangen von mir, das ich sie heile! Aber ich WILL Schaden machen"
Also bitte, wenigstens das sollte einem doch klar sein, vor allem wenn man eine Karriere wählt, bei der in dicken Buchstaben "Heiler" dran steht.


----------



## Mottfried (9. Oktober 2008)

Greymoon schrieb:


> Richtig so. Heiler bleibt Heiler. Hauptaufgabe des Schamanen ist heilen. Wenn Leute sterben während ich Schaden mache, mache ich etwas falsch. Schon bei der Karrierenwahl.
> 
> Warum nicht gleich einen DD, dann hättest du dich damit nicht rumplagen brauchen.
> 
> ...



Also wenn man meine Posts aufmerksam liest, dann versteht man auch das Du hier künstlich versuchst meine Aussagen zu verpflücken. 

Was mir ehrlich gesagt wesentlich zu dumm ist!

Aber man soll bei dummen Personen nicht nachgeben:
1. Steht da Heiler, mit DD-Baum. Ergo primär DD, sekundär Heilen. Steht des öfteren im Text.
2. Deine intelligenten und ach so verehrten DDs, sehen den Rückschlag nicht als etwas den Schaden zu begrenzen, sondern also Spass für den Heiler. Es gibt genug von der Sorte die ihre Dunkle Magie gar nicht abbauen und sich soviel Damage in die Fresse hauen, das der Hot nicht mehr hilft - da weiger ich mich zu heilen, das ist dummes Spielen. Hauptsächä Dämage, Aldär!
3. Dieser Satz grenzt an dümmlicher Provokation, solch eine Aussage ist nie getroffen worden.

Es ist natürlich sehr einfach und billig, sich einzelne Aussagen aus einem gesamten Text rauszuziehen und zu verdrehen. So etwas machen gerne Typen denen es primär auf die Provokation ankommt, als auf ihren sachlichen Inhalt. Das bist DU!


----------



## Dröms (9. Oktober 2008)

Mottfried schrieb:


> Es ist natürlich sehr einfach und billig, sich einzelne Aussagen aus einem gesamten Text rauszuziehen und zu verdrehen. So etwas machen gerne Typen denen es primär auf die Provokation ankommt, als auf ihren sachlichen Inhalt. Das bist DU!



naja Mottfried 
ohne dich jetzt flamen zu wollen, aber deine Post in diesem Thread sind auch nicht gerade Provokationslos.
und ganz ehrlich vom sachlichen bist du auch meilenweit entfernt.


----------



## Nofel (9. Oktober 2008)

@Mottfried

Warum hast du einen Heiler genommen? Du wirst nie an den Schaden eines DD's rankommen aus er verreckt weil er keine Heilung bekommt. Aber wenn 6 Leute Heilung brauchen, ich mich aber nur um 2 kümmer weil ich Schaden machen will, sollte man sich nicht wunder wenn man blöde angemacht wird. Es regt mich einfach auf wenn ich mit 3 Schamies im SC bin und vor allen in der Heilung bin und wir verloren haben weil alle DD's und Tanks zerlegt werden. Sorry es ist ein Gruppenspiel. Da muss man sein Ego mal für die Gruppe zurück stellen.

Sorry aber du wolltest hier nur Polarisieren. Klar kannst du so Spielen wie du willst wunder dich aber nicht wenn du angemacht wirst.


----------



## LenoxMcDuff (9. Oktober 2008)

Mottfried schrieb:


> Andere spielen einen HealSchamanen weil es ihnen die Community so vorschreibt und müssen sich natürlich genauso negativ äußern damit alle das gleiche Pech haben wie sie. Die absolute Minderheit spielt nen HealSchamanen weil sie Heiler mögen, diese sozialen Personen äußern sich aber hier gar nicht, weil es sie eben gar nicht stört.



Großer Gott ich wusste gar nicht das einige arme Seelen derartigem Druck aus der Community ausgesetzt sind, denen sollte natürlich schnell Hilfe zukommen, am besten in Form von etwas mehr Toleranz.

Ich nehme für mich das recht in Kauf den Schamanen auf Heilung zu spielen weil ich ihn als einen der besten derzeitigen Heiler ansehe und davon mal abgesehen generell der total überzeugte Heiler bin. Bei WOW warens Schamie/Pala/Druide alles Heal, in WAR sinds jetzt Schamie/Zelot, spiele aber hauptsächlich den Schamie. HDRO wars ein Barde.. ja ja ich weiß ich bin verrückt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Ich weise nochmals darauf hin das jeder so spielen soll wie er will, warum nicht Gork skillen wenn es den Skillbaum gibt.

Mir gehts darum Leute die sich falsche Vorstellungen vom Schamanen machen, eben weil er so überhaupt nichts mit dem WOW Schamanen (bei auf den Namen) zu tun hat, davon abzuraten ihn zu spielen wenn sie eigentlich einen Range DD wollen.

Ich zweifle auch weiterhin den nutzen eines Gork Schamanen im Gruppenspiel an, da meine Heilung meistens immer mehr Wert sein wird als der vergleichsweise geringere Schaden. Immerhin bleibt dadurch 1 oder mehrere DDs am Leben die weiter Schaden machen können und im Moment entscheiden 1. Das Level der Spieler 2.die Anzahl der Heiler ein Szenario, mal vorrausgesetzt das die Gruppe nicht nur aus Heilern besteht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und alle normal spielen können.


----------



## Sethek (9. Oktober 2008)

Ach, Leuts, zerfleischts euch doch nicht gegenseitig.

Ein paar Kommentare:

1. Ruf- und EP-Gewinn sind für die Füße in meinen Augen. Verteidige mal ein Szenario-Ziel und schau, wieviel Ruf das bringt. Gar nix. Ist aber, was man so hört, nicht das schlechteste, was man machen kann. Oder spiel mal nen Schild-tank-linebreaker. Der kriegt grad in radomgruppe auch ganz toll viel Ruf...nicht. Und das, obwohl er das Optimum macht. Insofern behaupt ich mal, daß weder die Heilwertung, noch die Schadenswertung, noch irgendeine andere "Wertung" irgendeine wirkliche Aussage beinhalten.

2. "Hier postet kein sozialer Mensch" - öhm, ja, also ich heil schon ganz gerne. Also so richtig, um des Heilens willen. Corrupter in CoV, Kleriker in DDO, Priester in WoW - waren alles Heiler. Deswegen bin ich aber auch kein sozialerer Mensch als andere, mir machts nur Spaß wenn alles überlebt, obwohl der fleischgewordene Zorn der Götter über ne Gruppe hereinbricht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



3. Find ich die Einstellung "Erst DD, dann Heiler" ein wenig unglücklich formuliert, sagen wirs so, wobei die wiedergegebenen Zahlen das einfach nicht wiederspiegeln. Auch die Erklärung mit "der ist halt reiner Heiler" haut eigentlich nicht in die Kerbe - im Grunde denk ich sehen wirs ganz ähnlich: Heilen, ja, wenns gebraucht wird. Die Flexibilität, das eigene Spiel an Gruppe und Situation anpassen zu können, die hat die Klasse definitiv.

4. Die Frage nach dem Nutzen einer Gork-Skillung. Hm, zum einen verliert man nicht schlagartig alle Heilfähigkeiten (obwohls Zeloten da ein wenig leichter haben, die haben mit jeder skillung ein paar Heil- und Schadenszauber, die am maximalen Rang sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

), wenn man Gork skillt. Grad in randomgruppen steht man oft mit wenig Heilern da - ok, da ist Gork dann weniger effektiv als Mork, aber immer noch gangbar. Und wenn man in ein Szenario mit Heilüberschuss kommt (Und ja, auch das gibts, passiert mir sogar relativ häufig, verglichen zB mit WoW-BGs), wen hätte man da wohl lieber? Noch nen straighten Heiler oder nen Gork-Schamanen?

Das ist nur meine Meinung - genauso wie alle anderen posts nur Meinungen sind. Und wie wir alle wissen: "Meinungen sind wie Arschlöcher - jeder hat eins." Akzeptiert doch einfach, daß andere Leute gewisse Dinge auch anders sehen, nickt, lächelt, und wenn sie euch dann flamen, dann steht einfach drüber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WarNuts (10. Oktober 2008)

Ganz großes Kino Motzfried.

Ich spiel in jedem MMoRPG den Heiler. Von wegen sozial. Der einzige der hier A-sozial ist, bist du. Einer, der die Klasse nicht verstanden hat.
Genau wegen solchen Leuten wie dir, die meinen nur weil ein Heiler auch DD-Fähigkeiten hat, Schaden mit der Klasse machen zu müssen.
Man merkt, dass du nie DAoC gespielt hat oder wenn, nur die RoxorFOTM Klassen, die halt grad IN waren.

Am besten du spielst mal RF Online. Und keine Angst, das Game ist kostenlos. Hier gibts dann auch keine Heiler sondern nur Tränke.
Wer die meisten Tränke dabei hat, gewinnt. Da kannste dich dann richtig austopen.

Oh oder noch besser. Spiel einen Mithrapriester in AoC. Da heilt man durch Schaden. Geil, wa? Genau das richtige für dich.


----------



## Mottfried (10. Oktober 2008)

Mal selbst den etwas kinderunfreundlichen Satz gelöscht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Viel Spass in Eurem Forum


----------



## Nofel (10. Oktober 2008)

WarNuts schrieb:


> Spiel einen Mithrapriester in AoC. Da heilt man durch Schaden. Geil, wa? Genau das richtige für dich.



Räusper. Das ist der einzige der nicht durch schaden heilt. Ich hab mit den JdK auch etwas mehr als Bärenschamane. Oder der Schamie etwas mehr wie der ToS. Die Klassen in AoC waren eigentlich sehr gut.


----------



## WarNuts (10. Oktober 2008)

Nofel schrieb:


> Räusper. Das ist der einzige der nicht durch schaden heilt. Ich hab mit den JdK auch etwas mehr als Bärenschamane. Oder der Schamie etwas mehr wie der ToS. Die Klassen in AoC waren eigentlich sehr gut.



Räusper. Lanze von Mithra?

Die anderen Heals waren Hots, Anfänglicher Heal alle 10 Sekunden + HoT oder ein Heal mit 60Sec CD.
Lanze von Mithra war die einzige Möglichkeit per "Directheal" zu heilen.


----------



## Squiggy (10. Oktober 2008)

Ich spiele die meiste Zeit Vormittags bzw Nachts je nachdem wie mein Dienst ausschaut - in beiden Fällen ist nicht viel mit Gruppenspiel los weil es recht selten ist dass ein Bg um 2 Uhr früh aufgeht.
Daher ist Questen ein guter Weg um trotzdem das Level hochzuschrauben.
Natürlich wenn ich zwischen 20-24 Uhr zum spielen komme bin ich natürlich im BG und das funktioniert mit meiner Gruppe sehr gut - obwohl ich dmg geskillt bin.
Und was den vorposter betrifft der wissen wollte was ein shamy an support spielen kann der möge sich doch bitte mal den 3. Baum des Shamy anschaun.
Wie auch immer - Wenn Leute im BG zu dämlich sind wenn die Flagge vor Ihnen runterfällt dass sie sie aufheben verdienen sie kein heal.
Im Bg wo ich dabei bin kann man sich zu 80% sicher sein dass ich die Flagge habe- und dann heal ich mich selbst bzw halt mir die ordler vom leib .. und das gleiche gilt für die 20% wo ich nicht die flagge habe.
Ich heal den flaggenträger und die leute die sich ebenfalls ums teamplay kümmern und mach damage auf die angreifer.
Und bis jetzt bin ich gut gefahren. Idioten die meinen sie müssen um jeden preis damage machen sich nicht um taktik oder um die flagge kümmern und einfach nur einen harten bekommen wenn am ende 120k damage dasteht - die intressieren mich genau gar nicht.
Grundsätzlich schätz ich eignetlich schon dass das Spiel so konzipiert war dass auch healer damage machen sollen weil sonst würde die mechanik mit waagh von gork und mork keinen sinn machen.


----------



## KarashTroll (11. Oktober 2008)

Hmm... ich schätze mal der Schamane der Schaden macht, ist wohl nur in einer "idealen" Welt möglich. 

In einer wo keine Tanks mit Zweihandschwert in den gegnerischen Zerg rennen und erwarten sofort instant hoch geheilt zu werden, 
wo die Zauberer/Feuermagier nicht mit 100 dunkler Magie/Verbrennung bomben und keine Rücksicht auf die eigene Gesundheit nehmen, weil da ja eh Heiler sind,
Wo gezielt gegnerische Heiler ausgeschalten werden, und die eigenen geschützt werden, und nicht nur auf feindliche Tanks gedroschen wird um möglichst hoch in die Dämädsch liste zu kommen

Und ja, auch eine Welt wo nicht der fast tote DD am Dot verreckt während der Heiler meint er muss umbedingt noch sein Waagh raus hauen.

Ich schätze mal in so einer idealen Welt würde alles taktsicher ablaufen, weniger Schaden würde rein kommen, und auch ein Schamane könnte mal etwas taktischer spielen. Sprich, als Mork Schamane..... HeilHeilHeilHeil.... dann ein voll aufgeladener Schadenszauber... bzw umgekehrt, als Gork Schamane.... SchadenSchadenSchadenSchaden... dann ein voll aufgeladener Heilzauber, oder ein instanz Rez. Hats nicht immer in den Videos geheissen, es gibt keine reinen Heiler die hinten stehen "Heal Heal Heal"? Aber solang sich die Leute wie die Lemminge in die Gegner werfen und auf Heilung hoffen, wird den Heilern wohl nichts anderes übrig bleiben.


----------



## (Hard) Cor(e) (16. Oktober 2008)

solange man als schami"heiler" in den bg´s nicht den nötigen support zum heilen bekommt,
solange auserkorene ihre 50% dmg ableitungsaura nicht sinnvoll einsetzen,
solange ich darauf angewiesen bin dmg aufzubauen um mein waaaagh in die gewünschte richtung zu beeinflussen, 
solange die lolbob dmgdealer alle minute ihre killstats überprüfen, 
solange die zu heilende gruppe sinnfrei in alle himmelsrichtungen latscht,

such ich mir chars bei denen es meiner meinung nach sinn ergibt, sich voll und ganz aufs heilen zu konzentrieren aus.

ich hab mit lvl 28 3pkt im mork und 10 pkt im gork baum, erfahrungsgemäß liege ich sicherlich hinter den vollheilern, habe aber dennoch keine probleme eine gruppe unter starkem dmg zu heilen.

das problem liegt demnach also nicht bei den heilmuffeln unter den schamis, sondern eher an den leuten die am meisten nach HEEEEEEEEEAL brüllen, dämlich vor mir rumspringen mich aber in keinsterweise unterstützen.

ist ja nicht so das ich froh bin mein 5pkt waaaagh (in welche richtung auch immer) loszuwerden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nene, ich freue mich immer wenn da unten alles blinkt und in lustig bunten farben leuchtet...

so ihr nahkampfmagier, tank hexenkriegerinnen und was weiss ich noch alles, überdenkt das ganze mal und schaut im bg auch mal nach denen die einen grünen balken über dem kopf haben, könnte helfen...

mfg Skitzrit Ritzkitznz vom Server Egrimm.


----------



## Moorgk (24. Oktober 2008)

ich stimme Hardcore zu .. ich bin jetzt lvl 20 und bin auch im Gork geskillt. Mit der Taktik dass man mehr Willenskraft hat und nem guten Int und Willenskraft equip kann man eigneltich bei bedarf en heiler spielen oder questen gehen ... 
der dmg reicht mit der Taktik auch gut aus (mobs liegen recht schnell) klar ist die heilung weniger stark, aber für mich reicht se alle mal... hots drauf, schild an. 

im rvr und bei den ÖQs fahr ich natuerlich immer alles voll auf heilung, trotzdem dote ich die gegner voll und wenn die zeit da ist (bei den ÖQs in den ersten 2 Abschnitten) lässt sich parallel dazu noch dmg fahren (wenn auch nicht so viel) aber ich habe immer das gefühl dass ich muss um beim würfeln nachher ganz obezu stehen (was meist auch klappt)

zu dem Thema das die zu heilende Grp im rvr in alle himmelsrichtungen läuft ... gut aber das war schon immer so ... hab auf "r" den nächsten Freund ins target nehmen gebunden ... so spamm ich erstmal meine hots durch, und ausserdem sieht man ja wenn jemand voll auf die fresse bekommt. anklicken, hots, grosse heilung ... gut nur die grp heal sind halt fürn arsch, und das schild kann man auch nicht nutzen, aber ich denk mir immer, sie werdens schon raffen wenn se net beim heiler bleiben oder ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rogar (25. Oktober 2008)

also hier mal nen machtwort zu sprechen ist vielleicht etwas zu viel des guten.
aber ich denke ich habe als 40er blackorc tank doch schon mehr spielverständnis bewiesen als die meisten t2-t3 anfänger die hier von ihren low lvl schamanen aus mysteriösen gründen denken, das sie dmg machen könnten.

ich sags euch mal ganz einfach wie es ist, weder der zelot noch der schamane machen im highend auch nur 30% des dmg jeder anderen klasse, die als dd ausgelegt ist. diesen motz typen könnter einfach ignoreiren, der wird in paar wochen eh aufhören zu spielen und zu wow etc. zurück kehren. 

GANZ "war" ist auf das spiel in der gruppe ausgelegt, und auch ich als blackorc, obwohl ich die 2hand option habe, spiele im rvr mit schild und 1 hand, und ich habe keine dmg einbussen dadurch, sondern mache mehr, weil ich nämlich 3 mal so lange lebe. des weiteren kann ich so abartig viel schaden von meinen heiler abhalten, den würden nichtmal 5 dd schamis im fokus down kriegen !!!!!

lasst euch auf dieses spiel ein, findet heraus, wozu eure klasse designed wurde, es ist ein neues spiel mit komplett anderem verhalten als wow oder aoc. die wenigen leute, die daoc gespielt haben, wissen wovon ich rede. 

wer sich wundert, das er als dd heiler geflamed wird, ganz ehrlich, er hats VERDIEHNT.

Ich akzeptiere doch auch, das ich als dd nur im mittel drittel stehe wenn überhaupt, aber als schild tank beim ruf/ep ganz oben.
also spiele ich so wie meine klasse am effektivsten ist, als abartig störender laufender unkaputtbarer "Holzklotz" auf den schon min 4 leute fokusen müssen um ihn schnell zu erledigen, wärend er alleine 2-3 heiler aus dem kampf nimmt durch silence und knock backs.


meine kleines stück vom flamekuchen 

mfg rogar






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taegan (4. Mai 2009)

Mal ehrlich, wieso nicht? Es ist, wie gesagt ein Gruppen spiel, jmd anderes healt, wird supportet und dmg kommt auch noch dabei rum, man schaue sich nur mal die MECHANIK des Schamanen an, er kriegt, wenn er dmg macht boni auf heal, und andersrum heal boni durch dmg, wieso sollte er nicht genau diese hybrid funktion einnehmen, ich finds super, man man, das jeder hier reingezwungen wird  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EisblockError (5. Mai 2009)

LenoxMcDuff schrieb:


> Man sollte auch bedenken das der Schamane im Moment der stärkste Heiler ist der der Zerstörung zur verfügung steht. Ja auch stärker als der Zelot, der Zelot hat schon durch seine 3 Skillbäume einige Nachteile, unser Heilbaum konzentriert die Verstärkung aller Heilzauber. In Szenarien schlage ich jeden Zeloten locker an Healleistung und in Gruppen steigen die meisten nach einer weile auf DMG um da ihr Zauber zu langsam sind und nicht so stark wie meine.



aber die Jdk nicht^^


----------



## Taegan (5. Mai 2009)

Meinst du Schamanen schlagen Jünger des Khaine nicht in heal leistung, ich glaube einfach ich habs falsch evrstanden, so würde das keinen Sinn machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## softcake_orange (12. Mai 2009)

Taegan schrieb:


> Mal ehrlich, wieso nicht? Es ist, wie gesagt ein Gruppen spiel, jmd anderes healt, wird supportet und dmg kommt auch noch dabei rum, man schaue sich nur mal die MECHANIK des Schamanen an, er kriegt, wenn er dmg macht boni auf heal, und andersrum heal boni durch dmg, wieso sollte er nicht genau diese hybrid funktion einnehmen, ich finds super, man man, das jeder hier reingezwungen wird
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Das ist so nicht ganz richtig. Denn es kommt immer noch darauf an, in welchem tree Du skill hast. Skillst Du Heal, ist Dein Schaden fürn Poppes, skillst Du Schaden, ist Dein Heal fürn Poppes. Da ändert auch die Mechanik nicht wirklich was dran. Deshalb wird die komplette Mechanik auch mit den kommenden Patches neu gemacht. Siehe dazu auch die Schamanen Roadmap.

Übrigens irren sich die meisten Spieler, wenn sie sagen, ja ja der Schamane macht eh keinen Schaden. Auf Schaden geskillt und Int gepusht ist der *Single Target dmg* durchaus brauchbar. Mit einer dmg Skillung erreicht man sehr viele Kills im SC. Dabei spielt man den Schamanen ähnlich wie nen SL Hexer (Dot, Dot, Dot, Saugen) und räumt dabei einiges ab! Trotzdem ist Heal natürlich immer noch der mächtigste Skill (bevor jetzt gleich wieder welche zum Anwalt rennen).


----------

